# Is it possible to teach myself to build pro websites?



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I learned the basic HTML with an online class, and the basics of Paintshop and Photoshop. I built my own website that is satisfactory for its current purpose, a paying member's site, that I update monthly with new galleries. However, if I really wanted to go further with designing sites for others, or obtaining the skills that I could use at a job that has websites, would I be able to learn it on my own? I just got one of those Dummies books and am learning the basics of XHTML and CSS. The problem I have is focusing on it and disciplining myself to take the time to really apply myself. I thought about taking some online classes, but there are tons of sites out there and I can't tell which are good and if they would really teach me something I couldn't learn on my own. What else would you recommend I learn to build good pro sites and how should I go about educating myself?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I find the best method to learn a new programming language is to code small projects. For example with Css you could make a page with a heading that changes color when the mouse rolls over it. Making little projects like this will help as doing something practically is better than reading the theory in a book. However I am not saying you should not use the book, just use it as a refernce if you get stuck or read a chapter now and again.


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

webmonkey.com

is a really good site to start with. I learned alot from the tutorials on the site and now build websites on a regular basis coding in many different languages.

theres even some flash tutorials aswell.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

-Fabez- said:


> I find the best method to learn a new programming language is to code small projects. For example with Css you could make a page with a heading that changes color when the mouse rolls over it. Making little projects like this will help as doing something practically is better than reading the theory in a book. However I am not saying you should not use the book, just use it as a refernce if you get stuck or read a chapter now and again.


I agree with this as well. Holly, if you're able to learn from a "hands on" approach like this, having an actual project to work on can help a LOT. 

If you're looking for "projects" to work on, I would suggest starting with some of the threads in this forum. There are frequent requests for assistance with XHTML and CSS issues so helping people resolve those problems can be a great learning experience for you. I know I've learned TONS by working on solutions to problems people post questions about here. 

Peace...


----------



## Bobyo (Sep 3, 2008)

try and download free html and css templates from the web, play with them and change everything you see...this will help you understand better. And if you want a professional website up and running in no time try Joomla


----------



## sebastien1970 (Sep 4, 2008)

for my self i start with some Lynda.com tutorial. they are very well made. easy to understand. they have a good method of working. they start a small project from zero and you will made it step by step at YOUR speed. you can play back and retry if you don't understand. but this was good for me.

of course you will not learn every thing by this way. personnaly i need a place like here qhere i can share my problem and get solution from different source. 

for one purpose you can get 5 solution. now it's up to you to choose the better for your site.

hope this help

yours
sebastien


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

-Fabez- said:


> I find the best method to learn a new programming language is to code small projects. For example with Css you could make a page with a heading that changes color when the mouse rolls over it. Making little projects like this will help as doing something practically is better than reading the theory in a book. However I am not saying you should not use the book, just use it as a refernce if you get stuck or read a chapter now and again.


I agree with Fabez. Working on a little project can teach you the in's and out's of a particular function. Practice does better for me than reading a book cover to cover. I'm better off to try to code something, get stuck and search out a solution. Sometimes that solution is asking for help here. I found htmlgoodies.com a useful site as well as webmonkey when I was learning html.


----------

